
City-scale energy consumption - data visualization - cstejerean
http://infosthetics.com/archives/2008/04/nuage_vert_energy_power_plant_visualization.html
======
cstejerean
It's a great idea. They are using a laser to project a display into the sky
that shows the real-time energy consumption of the city. Often time the key to
solving a problem is to simply measure it and display the data where everyone
can see it (people often subconsciously adjust their behavior, I think Joel
wrote something about using this for software development)

